# New layout



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we have decided not to sell the house so now I have the train room back the old layout is taken down and gone I will use everything I could save from it to build the new layout it will be smaller then the old one so that I am also able to build a Lionel layout to run my old Lionel stuff. Here is what I have so far let me know what you guys think this is all done in ho scale.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is the unfinished corner I still need to put cork down


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like you've got the basics for a very nice switching
layout with all those very nice big industrial buildings. What
operations to you prefer, switching, continuous running or
a combination of them?

Don


----------

